
Detroit Teacher Sick-Out Case Judge Rules Against Detroit Schools - ourmandave
http://www.spreadit.org/2016/08/20/detroit-teacher-sick-out-case_n_24675.html
======
losteverything
If I read this right, free speech usurped the contract that prevented
striking.

Could the air traffic controllers have said "it's unsafe" as a free speech
protection? How about letter carriers who can't strike? Could they say
conditions are unsafe and walk off with a similar free speech protection?

